# Squats collectives in Austin



## Rancho (Mar 7, 2012)

A couple of us are breezing through Austin whats good with the squat collectives?


----------



## Matt Derrick (Mar 7, 2012)

im not really aware of any squats in austin per se, but there's an infinite amount of super easy places to camp.


----------



## eske silver (Sep 6, 2012)

Rancho said:


> A couple of us are breezing through Austin whats good with the squat collectives?


 
If you find anything, let me know -
I'm gonna try to be out there early next week.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Sep 6, 2012)

Hey I'm going to be moving back to Austin in a few weeks. Are you going to be there for a while?


----------



## Bradmajors (Jan 20, 2017)

Matt Derrick said:


> im not really aware of any squats in austin per se, but there's an infinite amount of super easy places to camp.



Hey you still in Austin? Know of any collective houses or squats?


----------

